# Monitor 23-24"



## msankadi (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi

After 2 nightouts and almost sleeping days at my office I have decided that I will buy only a Samsung or Dell monitor, especially due to the warranty.

I have almost decided to buy the Dell ST2420L monitor but the CNET negative review is concerning me. I read a thread here at Digit and the owner of this monitor looked very pleased to me. In absence of any good technical reviews on the monitor I am left confused. DO you guys think this is a bad monitor to buy? Will it look good??

Another option I saw was P2350 by Samsung...It has 23" monitor and I would like to go for a 24" instead. I observed that this one has 300dm^2 brightness compared to the 250dm^2 of the above. The response time is 2ms compared to 5 ms of the above. I read a review somewhere that the base for this monitor isnt too good.

My budget is max to max 13k preferable 12k. Please suggest which one would be better and if I would regret buying the Dell ST2420L monitor??

Also, does the quality suffer if the Monitor is connected to the CPU or XBox via DVI to HDMI converter cable??

Urgent replies needed because wanna finalize till this weekend and assemble my PC. 

Thanks in advance

MnVn


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

I would say go for Samsung konect plus monitor. the bestmonitor roght now IMO.


----------



## msankadi (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually I decided to extend my budgget and am going to go for SP2309W instead. Any thoughts?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think dell monitors hv a better color range than samsung monitors


----------



## msankadi (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi

I want a HDMI port with my monitor as well and had to drop the idea of the Dell monitor due to the absence of such a port. Now I am looking for another monitor which might suit my needs...if anything doesnt look good do you think buying a Dell ST2420L is a good option?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 30, 2010)

go with this Dell UltraSharpTM 2408WFP monitor.. it has every feature... best one imo..


----------



## msankadi (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I would only that it falls out of my budget


----------

